# 33 and skinny :(



## MrVIP (Jun 17, 2018)

Good Evening All,

Im 33 and always been skinny, after this terrible year and personal issues such as divorce i have lost a lot more weight than before.

I have decided i want to gain weight. Is it possible at the age off 33? What is the key answer? I believe its eat more and more?

I have also joined the gym but i have no idea what im doing?

Your advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

No 33 isn't too late.

Gaining weight is trivial - it's why we have an obesity epidemic. If you eat more calories than your body can use then your body will store the excess as body fat. Unless you are extremely lean gaining weight in the form of fat isn't going to make you any healthier though, so it's only worth doing if you will be happier with how you look if you gain body fat.

Gaining weight in the form of muscle will though likely improve your health, but sadly this is a much slower process than simply gaining fat. To gain muscle you need to regularly push yourself by lifting weights in the gym, right now always striving to either do more total reps with the weight you used in the last session, or to use a heavier weight.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

No age is too late to make improvements


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

^this and what Ultrasonic said.

If you are interested in gaining muscle and strength then run Stronglifts 5x5 plus 2 or 3 40 minute cardio sessions per week for a start. In fact, if you get on with it, run it forever. Good Luck


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

^Agree with all the above, but remember, the more work you put in, the more calories you will need, to not just progress strength wise, but to gain weight at a steady rate.

I personally would start slowly lifting 3 x week, whatever routine you like and add to the routine along the way.

You'll need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure) TDEE.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

The site automatically will show your 'maintenance' calories (what you need to stay at the weight you are).

Click the Bulking calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your estimated bulking calories (TDEE +500 cal's) and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Track everything you eat and drink with Myfitnesspal app on your phone.

Because the TDEE is an estimate you may need to adjust the calories slightly, if you are still not gaining weight - say 1lb a week, then up the calories slightly until you are (50-100 calories) the same obviously applies if you are losing weight still.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

good news is that at the start almost everything will work.

It can be boiled down to three things Eat + train + rest. Really no need to over complicate it at this stage, big compound movements in the gym 3 x a week, Cals as stated above, pick sensible foods (nothing is off the table) and don't worry about having junk food like pizza every now and then.

any basic routine will work, don't get into the trap of trying isolation exercise or advanced routines, it will have the opposite effect at this stage

remember your muscle grow outside the gym as the fibres need to recover over the following days so more is not necessarily better. its easy to get over enthuastic at the start


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> No 33 isn't too late.
> 
> Gaining weight is trivial - it's why we have an obesity epidemic. If you eat more calories than your body can use then your body will store the excess as body fat. Unless you are extremely lean gaining weight in the form of fat isn't going to make you any healthier though, so it's only worth doing if you will be happier with how you look if you gain body fat.
> 
> Gaining weight in the form of muscle will though likely improve your health, but sadly this is a much slower process than simply gaining fat. To gain muscle you need to regularly push yourself by lifting weights in the gym, right now always striving to either do more total reps with the weight you used in the last session, or to use a heavier weight.


 Do you think it is possoble to build an impressive physique in your 30's or would testosterone play a part or the levels in your 30's compared to your 20's negilible?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

B3NCH1 said:


> Do you think it is possoble to build an impressive physique in your 30's or would testosterone play a part or the levels in your 30's compared to your 20's negilible?


 I doubt testosterone would generally be an issue. What will be is an individual's genetics and what you define as impressive.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To follow on from my last post, I'm currently listening to the following podcast and the first question is relevant here (which my link will jump to):


----------

